# Call drops



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

For the last few days I've been getting more call drops than I'm used to on Verizon (2-3 per day, last 3 days or so) ... I'm currently bone stock and non-rooted. I just got my razr a week or so ago as a replacement for my bionic that couldn't hold data at all. So far its been a great phone (so much so that I haven't rooted yet...) but I'm wondering if these call drops are network-wide or device-wide or if it's a localized issue.

Thanks for the feedback!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------

